# Seeking a Container for Battle & Army Magic Cards.



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The WHFB army specific magic cards are sold shrink-wrapped, so really need a container to stop them getting battered. Unfortunately there is no room in the Battle Magic case to add more decks.

The 40K cards come in a hardshell with space for adding extra decks, but I do not want a second set of those (or the hassle of swapping back and forth).

Anyone have a cunning suggestion for carrying all my WHFB cards in safety?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

How big are they? have lots of pokemon cards an stuff and there is plastic boxes out there for about 6 quid ish but depends how big they are :/


----------



## Typhos (Apr 25, 2013)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> How big are they? have lots of pokemon cards an stuff and there is plastic boxes out there for about 6 quid ish but depends how big they are :/


Theyre a lot bigger than Pokemon cards. 

I currently just use a rubber band and put them with my army. Seems to work safely enough.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Typhos said:


> Theyre a lot bigger than Pokemon cards.
> 
> I currently just use a rubber band and put them with my army. Seems to work safely enough.


Right, well there is Extra large magic cards that come in boxes that probably are alot bigger but I think it wouldn't be worth the cost of it just for the box.

Maybe look for cigarette tins or old tin boxes maybe work. I use one as a pencil case and they are very cool


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> How big are they?


Just measured them:

110mm x 75mm


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

have you thought about top trumps boxes I think there about the right size.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> have you thought about top trumps boxes I think there about the right size.


According to the internet Top Trumps are 100mm x 66mm, so not quite big enough.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd usually suggest Ultrapro for card storage stuff, but since you need bigger than standard MTG cards, they might not have many options. MTG Commander cards are apparently bigger than normal, and there are a couple of deck boxes that say they will fit 'oversized' cards, but unhelpfully don't say what actual dimensions.

http://www.ultrapro.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=oversize&search_in_description=1&sort=2a&page=1


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

EmbraCraig said:


> I'd usually suggest Ultrapro for card storage stuff, but since you need bigger than standard MTG cards, they might not have many options. MTG Commander cards are apparently bigger than normal, and there are a couple of deck boxes that say they will fit 'oversized' cards, but unhelpfully don't say what actual dimensions.
> 
> http://www.ultrapro.com/advanced_se...ersize&search_in_description=1&sort=2a&page=1


I will have to remember to ask next time I am in a shop (or just measure a pack if I see them).


----------



## Blackshocker (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Gathering-Green-Mana-Symbol/dp/B005ZK8LTM/ref=sr_1_27?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1391662218&sr=1-27
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/161208225333


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Blackshocker said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Gatheri...toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1391662218&sr=1-27
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/161208225333


The listings don't give dimensions; do you know how large they are?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I found a big 'tub of tubs' in Ikea for 3 quid, keeps all my 40K psyker cards in nicely. Had to upsize as the hard case that comes with the basic powers doesn't hold room for much more.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60149673/

the lids also work nicely as movement trays


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Interesting suggestion @Dakingofchaos


----------

